# Laptops



## hoddo (Nov 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a great laptop for around the ?6'' mark?  I'll be using it for wireless connection, running invoices and taking it to shows to run Photodex and LR shows.  It must a have a good screen, 2gb of RAM and be as robust as a laptop can be.

Is this achievable and where from?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd seriously consider a second hand or refurb MacBook if you can... nice looking machines!

Other than that, Dell make some pretty sturdy laptops and would be my next choice.  I've seen some good Toshiba & Sony's too.


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 16, 2007)

hoddo said:


> Can anyone recommend a great laptop for around the ?6'' mark?  I'll be using it for wireless connection, running invoices and taking it to shows to run Photodex and LR shows.  It must a have a good screen, 2gb of RAM and be as robust as a laptop can be.
> 
> Is this achievable and where from?
> 
> ...



http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...co=7B723646&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook

even close????


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 18, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'd seriously consider a second hand or refurb MacBook if you can... nice looking machines!
> 
> Other than that, Dell make some pretty sturdy laptops and would be my next choice.  I've seen some good Toshiba & Sony's too.


I have a Dell and would NOT recommend it.  The screen isn't very good at all, despite being their top end screen option at the time (15" Widescreen 192'x12'').  It's a Latitude though - more business oriented.  Speed is fine and all, but if I knew last year what I know now, I wouldn't have bought it.

I can't speak with personal experience about their other laptops, but the screen on my friend's Inspiron doesn't look much better.  I assume they're using the same line of screens in all their notebooks.


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 23, 2007)

cdifoto said:


> I have a Dell and would NOT recommend it.


 I second that... I have to use a Dell laptop for work and I get through a new one every 18 months, with an Engineer usually calling in between time. On the last three, keys have come loose after a few months. The last one crashed several times losing valuable data and got through a new hard drive, a keyboard and two screens.

We have two Toshiba Satellite's and they are excellent. If I was buying another laptop, I wouldn't hesitate in buying Toshiba again. You'll get a high spec one for ?6'' easily.


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 24, 2007)

mikeholley said:


> I second that... I have to use a Dell laptop for work and I get through a new one every 18 months, with an Engineer usually calling in between time. On the last three, keys have come loose after a few months. The last one crashed several times losing valuable data and got through a new hard drive, a keyboard and two screens.
> 
> We have two Toshiba Satellite's and they are excellent. If I was buying another laptop, I wouldn't hesitate in buying Toshiba again. You'll get a high spec one for ?6'' easily.



I don't have reliability issues *knock on wood* but I just don't consider the screen to be up to par for editing work.  I make do mostly because I paid a LOT for this computer, thus I don't want to replace it straight away.  No one would buy it 2nd hand and give me enough to upgrade to something better anyway, and it's _much_ faster than my desktop...which is next up next for replacement when budget permits.


----------



## mikeholley (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree about the screen on Dells. My Toshiba's is much sharper and brighter. I went to a laptop reluctantly but now I'm not sure I'd go back to a desktop.  One advantage for me when is shooting with the camera tethered.


----------



## cdifoto (Nov 24, 2007)

mikeholley said:


> I agree about the screen on Dells. My Toshiba's is much sharper and brighter. I went to a laptop reluctantly but now I'm not sure I'd go back to a desktop.  One advantage for me when is shooting with the camera tethered.



I've heard the Toshiba's are really sweet with the screens.  I looked at 'em but the Dells were a better value per spec at the time...it never even entered my mind to think the screen in the Dells could be so pathetic.  Their desktop LCDs tend to get really good reviews, and I paid extra for the top end screen that, according to Dell, is "ideal for image editing" :roll:


----------

